# Looking for a US-based independent t-shirt printer



## Mattches (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello all

What a great community! I hope this sort of networking post is acceptable. I did ask via the webchat at Stahls and they said it should be ok?

I'm looking for a US-based independent apparel printer to fulfill our orders. I say independent as we still sell small quantities and would prefer to work and grow with a small business.

This would be a print on demand arrangement where we send our branded tees, transfers, and poly mailers. So no upfront inventory costs for you the printer. Just print and ship orders as they come in. Happy to discuss storage and handling/receiving fees too.

Look forward to discussing further


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## fletchermartin (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you use any design tool for your t-shirt printing business?


----------



## Bobby84 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mattches said:


> Hello all
> 
> What a great community! I hope this sort of networking post is acceptable. I did ask via the webchat at Stahls and they said it should be ok?
> 
> ...





Mattches said:


> Hello all
> 
> What a great community! I hope this sort of networking post is acceptable. I did ask via the webchat at Stahls and they said it should be ok?
> 
> ...


Hi, we at InHouseCustomEmbroidery Are a small family run business. We offer Embroidery, screen printing and sublimation. We would be open to talking about working together with you.
Thanks, 
Bobby


----------



## Bobby84 (Jan 5, 2021)

InHouse Custom Embroidery & Vinyl


----------



## Mattches (Dec 24, 2020)

Bobby84 said:


> InHouse Custom Embroidery & Vinyl


Thanks Bobby. I'll get in touch via the email on your website.


----------



## swaggin.com/ (Jan 11, 2021)

www.swaggin.com - My name is James. I am open to any and all discussions. We have not launched are POD yet but we are working with small brand types that need hands on help. If you want to talk about what we can do for you might be best to email - We are integrated with Shopify as of right now but just set up squarespace. We are based in los Angeles - [email protected]


----------

